# Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?



## sl4yer90 (5. Juli 2013)

*Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Hi,

ich möchte meinen PC eigentlich nur um ein Mainboard + CPU aufrüsten, bin dann aber im Inet auf folgendes gestoßen:

Aufrüst PC AMD Bulldozer FX-8120 8x 3,1GHz 8GB HD7350 Asus-Mainboard | eBay


Meine Frage dazu: Was taugt sowas? Und was genau muss ich dann aus meinem alten Rechner übernehmen? Da scheint ja alles dabei zu sein: Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Netzteil... Und dann nur 330€ ???


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Taugt nix und ist nur Abzocke. Finger weg!


----------



## sl4yer90 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ist nur die Frage, was ich nun mache...

Hab halt folgendes Setup:

- Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 2,6Ghz
- 6GB DDR 3 RAM
- nVidia Geforce GTX 470
- MSI G41M-P35


Ich will mindestens nen besseren CPU und dafür muss ich ja wohl auch das Mainboard tauschen... Und selbst zusammenbauen bzw. austauschen traue ich mir nicht zu...

Jemand nen Vorschlag?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Hast du mal Infos zum Gehäuse? Damit man weiß ob es ein ATX Board sein darf oder µ ATX sein muss


----------



## Shaav (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Guck mal bei Caseking vorbei. Da gibt es Aufrüstbundles die recht gut sind, auch welche mit schon fertig übertakteten Przessoren. Natürlich ist das teuer als wenn man sich selber alles zusammenstellt, aber die Qualität stimmt da auf jeden Fall.

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Lass es dir von nem Bekannten/Verwandten oder von jemandem aus dem Forum hier, der bei dir in der Nähe wohnt zusaammenbauen.

Den Aufrüst PC brauchste nicht kaufen.

1. billiges Board mit altem Chipsatz
2. veraltete, für Spiele sowieso nicht soo zu empfehlende CPU
3. vermutlich billigstes NT, das irgendwie zu bekommen war
4. Graka nicht für Spiele geeignet
5. gehäuse mMn hässlich


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



> Und selbst zusammenbauen bzw. austauschen traue ich mir nicht zu...
> 
> Jemand nen Vorschlag?



Das hier wäre zum beispiel ein vorschlag http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Desweiteren gibts auf der Röhre tausend videos zum Thema Rechnerzusammenbau und du kennst bestimmt ein paar Leute die das schonmal gemacht haben, ist im Grunde genommen gar nicht so schwer udn hier im Forum findest du auch immer Hilfe, die Leute hier haben schon ziemlich Peil von der ganzen sache


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Selbst austauschen ist ganz einfach 
N super Tutorial ist hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Ich würd das hier vorschlagen:
Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und was hast du für ein Netzteil drin?


----------



## sl4yer90 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Was haltet ihr denn davon, mein Setup aufzuwerten mit neuem Prozessor und Mainboard? (wenn das Mainboard denn neu muss...)

GraKa kann bleiben, oder?

Ich will CS:GO und GuildWars2 spielen UND streamen können !!!


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich würd das hier vorschlagen:
> Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ist deutlich besser als der Ebay-Unterbau

Gruß


----------



## okeanos7 (5. Juli 2013)

Was da ist ne hd 7350 verbaut 

Dachte des schlechteste was man sich antun kann ist ne hd 5450


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ob die Graka noch reicht hängt von den Ansprüchen ab ( Settings / Auflösung ), und beim Board müssten wir wissen ob es eben ATX oder µ ATX sein muss


----------



## sl4yer90 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ich glaube, das ist mir alles zu kompliziert und ich hab da auch irgendwie keine Gedult zu... was für ein Netzteil ich habe weiß ich leider auch nicht, zum Gehäuse kann ich ebenso wenig sagen 

Meine Anforderungen:

CS:GO und GuildWars2 auf High - Ultra-Settings und ner auflösung von mind. 1680x1050... und streamen will ich die games auch können.


Was gibts denn da für Fertig-Angebote, die was taugen? Komm ich da mit 600€ hin?


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Einfach Fotos machen und hier posten 

Bitte keinen Fertig-Dreck kaufen


----------



## sl4yer90 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ja, aber ich muss den Schrott ja auch zusammenbauen/zusammengebaut kriegen später und so... Mein Rechner ist mittlerweile auch übelst laut...

Wie isn das mit den fertigangeboten?


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wenn du es dir nicht selbst zutraust oder keinen Bekannten/Kumpel hast, der so etwas schon einmal gemacht hat: Hardwareversand baut für nen Zwanni auch zusammen:


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau
geb uns ein Budget vor und wir stellen dir was gescheites zusammen

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wenn du was fertiges möchest dann geh nach Mac Donald und kaufe ein Happy Meal, aber bei der PC Technik tut man sich damit keinen Gefallen


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du was fertiges möchest dann geh nach Mac Donald und kaufe ein Happy Meal, aber bei der PC Technik tut man sich damit keinen Gefallen


 
Sehr fies aber sowas von Wahr 

Schreibe lieber was dein Budget ist
und was für hardware dein jetzige PC hat,
vlt kann man ja paar Sachen weiter benutzen.

Welche Spiele/auflösung, ob du OC machen willst etc.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du was fertiges möchest dann geh nach Mac Donald und kaufe ein Happy Meal, aber bei der PC Technik tut man sich damit keinen Gefallen


 
KFC ist eh besser


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ok also noch mal eine Zusammenfassung:

*Aktuelles Setup:*

- Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 2,6Ghz
- 6GB DDR 3 RAM
- nVidia Geforce GTX 470
- MSI G41M-P35

Damit habe ich bei CS:GO ca. 120 FPS - wenn ich streame nurnoch 60 ca.
Bei GW2 habe ich nur 20 - 30 FPS und im WvW, also wo richtig viel los ist, ruckelt es einfach nur




*Budget für neuen Rechner:*

600 - 650 €



*Anforderungen:*

GuildWars2 auf Sehr hoch - Ultra mit Full-HD Auflösung
... wenn GW2 so läuft wird CS:GO das auch tun...

Außerdem will ich während des spielens streamen, was scheinbar erheblich mehr Rechenleistung benötigt

Wenn es geht, sollte der Rechner so leise wie möglich sein.

Große HDD brauche ich nicht. 500GB reichen locker....

Einen überkrassen Brenner brauche ich auch nicht... ein stinknormaler DVD-Brenner tut es hier (ich kann von mir aus auch mein altes Laufwerk nehmen)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

übertakte den q8400 mal. 3,6ghz sollte drin sein mit dem hier: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

welches case hast du denn?


----------



## Stueppi (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ist jetzt vieleicht ein wenig off-Topic, aber kann man den Verkaufer melden wegen irreführenden und falschen Angaben? Ich meine der Schreibt super tolle gaming Grafikkarte (HD 7350) und Silent Lüfter (Boxed) WTF bis eben wusste ich nicht mal das eine HD 7350 existiert, geschweige denn das auf sowas Spiele auch nur starten werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Schraub doch mal das Gehäuse auf, dort kann man Hersteller und Modellbezeichnung vom NT ablesen. Für das Gehäuse müßte man mal die Knipskiste zur Hand nehmen. Man will ja möglichst unnütze Ausgaben vermeiden.

Das würde ja wohl nix bringen, da müsste man bestimmte Märkte ja auch anzeigen wegen irreführende Werbung


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

Auf ner hd 7350 läift tetris bestimmt


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Danke für eure ganzen Antworten, aber ich glaube es wäre doch das richtige, wenn ihr mit helfen würdet, einen guten PC zusammenzustellen, den ich online bestellen und direkt zusammenbauen lassen kann, dort wo ich ihn bestelle.

Angaben zu Anforderungen und Budget habe ich auf Seite 2 gemacht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

mit zusammenbau über hardwareversandt etwa 700 ecken: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C11D-8GNT)
1 x ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)

eigenbau bei mindfactory bestellung etwa 660€, allerdings mit diesem ram: GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Kann ich vllt. sogar meinen RAM übernehmen? Ist auch DDr3-Ram:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder bauen die das ganze nur zusammen, wenn man wirklich ALLES bestellt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

sollte gehen, ja. dann sind es etwa 650€ bei hwv oder 610€ bei mf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wenn du mal Angaben bzw Bilder vom NT und Gehäuse machen könntest wäre es sogar möglich das Geld sinnvoller zu verteilen. Beim Gehäuse würde ich sogar eher das Zalman Z9 nehmen und beim Netzteil das System Power S7 400 / 450W. Bei der Grafik würde ich ja eher die GTX 760 nehmen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei der Grafik würde ich ja eher die GTX 760 nehmen


 
dann aber jene: 2048MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 760 iChill Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Öhm *überfordert sei* 

Wieso soll ich noch Bilder vom Gehäuse machen, wenn ich mir doch eh nen komplett neuen zusammenstellen lassen will?


----------



## CoreLHD (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Öhm *überfordert sei*
> 
> Wieso soll ich noch Bilder vom Gehäuse machen, wenn ich mir doch eh nen komplett neuen zusammenstellen lassen will?


 
Vielleicht musst du Gehäuse und NT garnicht neu kaufen. Deswegen wären Bilder ganz nett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ist deine Entscheidung, es war nur ein gut gemeinter Rat


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vieleicht ein wenig off-Topic, aber kann man den Verkaufer melden wegen irreführenden und falschen Angaben? Ich meine der Schreibt super tolle gaming Grafikkarte (HD 7350) und Silent Lüfter (Boxed) WTF bis eben wusste ich nicht mal das eine HD 7350 existiert, geschweige denn das auf sowas Spiele auch nur starten werden.


 
Wieso falsche Angaben?
Die HD7350 ist ja so betrachtet eine Gaming Karte da du ja eine Menge Games damit spielen kannst. Z.B. die ganzen Browser Games oder Solitär oder sowas.
Und der Boxed ist für sich betrachtet schon silent.

Das sind alles Definitionsfragen. Da gibt es keine Vorgaben was als "Gaming" oder "silent" gilt. Jeder kann hinschreiben was er will.


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So, hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Schickes IDE Kabel.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

ist ein Aerocool netzteil, glaub ich


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

 Ihr müsstet mir dann noch mal diese komplette Zusammenstellung aufschreiben, die ihr nun für am besten geeignet hieltet


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

ist das vlt. aerocool E80 500,600,700 watt reihe?
https://www.google.de/search?q=aero...0&aqs=chrome.0.57j59&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

diese Eco dinger


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Die ist von HEC gefertigt.


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau aber ich hab was im Kopf mit 400 Watt Oo


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Juli 2013)

Das sagt relativ wenig aus.

Traust du dir zu, aus seinem aktuellen PC das Mobo etc. auszubauen und die neue HW einzusetzen? Da ist eigentlich ganz einfach und so könntest du noch etwas sparen


----------



## RaYzz (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du was fertiges möchest dann geh nach Mac Donald und kaufe ein Happy Meal, aber bei der PC Technik tut man sich damit keinen Gefallen


 
So einen Fehler hab ich gemacht vor 2 Jahren , ich hatte keinen Plan von Hardware und habe auch eig. immer gedacht Fertig-PCs sind besser (Da Komponenten besser zusammenlaufen und den ganzen scheiß) (ja..ja ich weiß... lacht nur... ) und dann habe ich einen 900€ PC von Medion gekauft, einen i7 der bei BO2 oder ähnliches nur mit 25-40% Auslastung nur müde lächelt und die Graka ist bei jedem Spiel am Anschlag.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Die Konfig liste von PC Nutzer ist gut,
halt die 660ti gegen 760GTX tauschen.

CS:GO frisst doch auch nicht zuviel.

Rechne mal auf wieviel euro du kommst


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Traue ich mir eher nicht zu, hab da auch keine Geduld für ... Da zahl ich lieber nen zwanni fürs zusammenbauen und fertig. 

Ach ja: Muss das gehäuse immer so teuer sein??? Ich will kein schnick-schnack... das darf auch einfach weiß sein


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Post nochmal die endgültige Konfig liste, ist voll durcheinander.


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ja, ich bin nämlich auch durcheinander ;D Was ist denn nun die entgültige Konfigliste?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

was meint ihr dazu? wenn fehler gibt bitte korrigieren. 

Gehäuse:
1. Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2. BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard:
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-b85-hd3-a953078.html

CPU:
Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ram:
GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10660U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (GD38GB1333C9DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grafikkarte:
MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Festplatte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laufwerk:
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU Kühler:
Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil:
1.be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2.be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

Oder die gtx 760 von inno 3D


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Oder die gtx 760 von inno 3D


 
Meinst den Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? oder die 2 lüfter.


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Kann man vllt. an der Platte noch was sparen? 500GB würden eig. reichen... oder sind das nur ein paar euro?


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meinst den Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? oder die 2 lüfter.


 
Das Monster pc-nutzer meint immer das Monster . Die msi ist auch gut.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Würde auch zur Inno 3D raten:
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

10°C kühler als alle anderen 760er Modelle und extrem leise.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Würde auch zur Inno 3D raten:
> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 10°C kühler als alle anderen 760er Modelle und extrem leise.



Dann nimm die satt MSI, aber die mit 3 Lüfter drauf, sonst verwechselst mit den andere Modelle^^ 

und mit dem 500GB sind glaub 10-12 euro weniger.

was kannst du den so vom alten PC noch nutzen?
Laufwerk wäre gut kannst da sparen.
Festplatte, wenn sie in ordnung ist.
Du hast glaub noch 3x 2GB gehabt oder ?


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Jo, hab 3x 2GB DDR3-Ram...

Laufwerk kann ich mit sicherheit auch nehmen... das brauch ich eh kaum.


Ich finde gerade bei Hardware-Versand das 8GB Kit von der Konfig-Liste nicht  was nehm ich da denn nun?
Die GraKa gibts da auch nicht von Inno3d... nur von asus, zotac und so


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Die GraKa gibts da auch nicht von Inno3d... nur von asus, zotac und so


 
ne graka kannste ohne probleme selbst einbauen. einfach in den pcie x16 slot, strom drauf - fertig


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...ce+Low+Profile+schwarz+PC3-12800U+CL9.article

Traust dir nicht zu ein Grafikkarte einzubauen ?


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Mann ist der RAM wieder am teuer werden


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ja stimmt GraKa einbauen krieg ich noch hin  Ram einbauen auch...

Kann ich denn die Config-Liste von Seite 5 nehmen?

@ Legacyy: Link falsch


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Muss du halt gucken welche Gehäuse dir da gefällt. 

Und ich weiß nicht welche Netzteil von den 2 gut ausreicht. 

Willst jetzt die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der erste ist am besten, aber der 2te ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Dann nehme ich die GTX 760. Welches Netzteil jetzt?


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das E9. Es ist um einiges besser. Die Inno3D oder?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Was mit be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

ich finde das reicht aber auch aus.
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html
Glaub wir sprengen langsam sein Budget^^ 

von den GTX nimmst du den oder 
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
aber wie gesagt der MSI ist auch gut, wenn der Inoo3d i chill für dich zu teuer ist, kannst den MSI nehmen
MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sl4yer90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Folgendes hab ich jetzt bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

So. Was jetzt noch fehlt ist Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte. Welchen Arbeitsspeicher soll ich nun dazu nehmen? Den von oben gibts ja bei Hardwareversand nicht, die Grafikkarte auch nicht. Diese beiden Sachen dann einzeln bestellen oder wie?

Ausserdem: Das teht nun bei Prozessor-Lüfter:
"Sie haben aktuell eine CPU gewählt, bei der ein Lüfter bereits enthalten ist. ".

Was ist damit? Trotzdem nen anderen lüfter nehmen oder wie O.o


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Willst du jetzt die Grafikkarte selbst einbauen oder von hardwareversand.de?

wenn dir Inno3d nicht so wichtig ist, kannst du den MSI nehmen, der ist auch gut.
wie ich sehe ist da hohe Lieferzeit wird etwas dauern. 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/82782/MSI+N760+TwinFrozr+2GD5+OC,+2GB+DDR5.article

Arbeitsspeicher:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...ce+Low+Profile+schwarz+PC3-12800U+CL9.article

Wähl den CPU kühler trotzdem aus, kannst da trotzdem auswählen,
aber ich weiß  das die ab bestimmte gewicht von Kühler, nicht einbauen, weiß leider nicht mehr
wie viel  ,wegen transport, 

Muss du dann selbst einbauen, frag am besten nach.

edit: 
hab mal so durch gegoogelt, irgendwas mit bis 400 Gramm,und der Kühler wiegt 448 G, 
frag am besten nach, ob die ausnahme machen


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Also wenn man denen nett schreibt machen die das bei so kleinen Kühlern eigentlich immer .


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Bei der Graka kannste auch die nehmen:


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
und geh bei der Teilesuche immer über Geizhals, so kannste hier und da noch ein paar Taler sparen Die CPU kauft man ja eh immer boxed (also mit Intel-Standard-Kühler). Die Garantie ist länger, zudem riskierst du nicht, einen Rückläufer zu erwischen.

Und wie gesagt, wenn du die recht nett bittest, sollten die auch den Coolermaster T4 verbauen...

Gruß


----------



## sl4yer90 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Was meinst du mit "Teilsuche immer über Geizhals"? Wenn ich von Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lasse, muss ich ja eh alles dort kaufen (oder meinst du nun speziell die inno3d?)


Übrigens: Ich habe jetzt ein Problem  Ich habe folgende Zusammenstellung bisher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber damit bin ich schon bei 525€!!! Wenn die GraKa noch dazukommt wären das ja weit über 700€ und der Zusammenbau-Service ist dann auch noch nicht bezahkt


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Auf geizhals.de gehen und dann über den Link zu HQV gehen und Geld sparen 

z.B. wie hier:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150

Was willst du denn insgesamt maximal ausgeben?


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Glaub das waren 650 Euro.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...283082-taugen-aufruest-pcs-2.html#post5431391

Er selber könnte doch sein alten 500GB festplatte benutzen, der meint dass reicht ihm,
muss du halt neu Formatieren, sonst haste stress ^^

und die alten laufwerk könnte er auch weiter benutzen.

Meinst kriegst du das hin, die 2 teile einzubauen^^?

p.s könntest du überhaupt dein altes festplatte benutzen, oder willst dein jetzige PC verschenken?


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Bei 650€ so:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed
1 x Enermax ETS-T40-TB
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)
1 x MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R)
1 x ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4

sollte knapp hinkommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Jo, für GW2 und CS:GO bei 1650 XXX auflösung müsste doch das reichen ^^

wenns doch etwas viel ist, sparst du noch ein 50iger


----------



## sl4yer90 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Full HD Auflösung sollte schon drin sein  Und wie gesagt, nebenbei streamen sollte auch gehen :/

Für wie viel Euro war die vorherige Konfig denn ausgelegt?

Festplatte und Laufwerk kann ich selbst einbauen, ja...


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Meinst den hier ?

Circa oder um die 700 Euro

also ohne HDD und Laufwerk, weil du dein alten benutzen kannst. 
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10660U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (GD38GB1333C9DC)
1 x MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)

alternativ Gehäuse
http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html
http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-t28-blau-mit-sichtfenster-a709625.html

selbst ohne Festplatte und Laufwerk, überschreitet das etwas dein Budget 
aber der von Legacy ist auch nicht schlecht bei dein Euro Grenze,
Guild wars2 ist ja MMO ,die sind sehr CPU Lastig, da ist glaub Intel besser. 

Warte noch morgen, bis sich paar melden. hast ja 2 Konfig liste, speichere sie ab


----------



## sl4yer90 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Um die 650 hatte ich eig. geplant :/


----------



## sl4yer90 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So, der Thread hat nun ein bisschen geruht, der Termin für den neuen PC kommt nun aber immer näher. Daher habe ich mich nun noch mal drangesetzt und bei Hardwareversand was zusammengestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind natürlich jetzt 812 Euro... Naja... ich denke nun kann ich es mir leisten! Natürlich wäre ich für kleine Tipps, wo ich noch ein paar Euro sparen könnte, dankbar.

Dazu habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Die Konfiguration ist ja so, wie sie in der Liste ist, kompatibel miteinander, oder? Sonst hätte der Konfigurator mir das doch angezeigt? Außerdem habe ich den Zusammenbauservice gewählt.

2. Beim bestellen kommt der Hinweis, dass ich den Lüfter selbst einbauen muss aufgrund des hohen Gewichts. Darf ich mich dann noch mal melden in diesem Forum wenn es soweit ist und ich den einbauen muss? Ich hab da ein bisschen Angst vor 

3. Ich habe kein optisches Laufwerk gewählt weil ich dieses vom alten PC übernehmen möchte. Muss ich da auf irgendwelche Abmessungen achten??

4. Ist die Zusammenstellung vom Bild überhaupt gut so? Oder hat jemand da noch Verbesserungsvorschläge, ohne dass es den Preis halt noch in die Höhe schiessen lässt?


Würde mich über die Beantwortung der Fragen freuen


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Melden kannst du dich bei uns immer, da wird dir aufjedenfall einer helfen!, dein altes laufwerk sollte eigentlich aufjedenfall in das neue Gehäuse passen.
Als Verbesserung bzw Änderung würde ich eine Msi 7970 empfehlen, die dir einerseits mehr Leistung bescherrt, zudem sparst du 20€ und bekommst noch 3 Gratis Spiele obendrauf, da solltest du aufjedenfall zuschlagen: MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sonst sollte eigentlich alles passen, das Netzteil reicht auch locker
Mfg


----------



## sl4yer90 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Danke für Deine Antwort! Was sagt denn der Rest der Forenexperten zu dem Grafikkartentausch? 

(btw. ich sehe gerade dass diese vorgeschlagene GraKa bei HWVersand 330€ kostet??? O.o)


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Die Graka sollst Du auch nicht bei Hardwareversand bestellen, sondern bei Caseking für ~ 249,- Euro..

Einbauen kann die sogar mein Hamster. Die ist ungefähr auf Niveau einer GTX770 .


----------



## Joonnaaasss (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Jo die ist sehr billig bei Caseking oder Alternate und bringt dir dafür noch mehr Leistung, würde aufjedenfall zu der msi 7970 greifen.
Falls du Probleme mit dem Grafikeinbau hast, wird dir hier im Forum aufjedenfall geholfen!

Mfg


----------



## sl4yer90 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Graka einbauen trau ich mir sogar noch zu  Und wie läuft das mit den 3 Gratisspielen?


----------



## blazin255 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei 650€ so:
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed
> 1 x Enermax ETS-T40-TB
> ...


 
ich würde die config nehmen wenn du auch streamen willst.


Wenn du noch 50-80 euro dazu sparst würde ich den xeon 1230v3 nehmen die alte graka in den neuen pc einbauen...und 1 monate später kannste dir dann bestimmt auch ne neue graka holen dann ist perfekt.

ich bestell am WE die teile hier:


Tower:Sharkoon Tauron vorne lüfter wechseln=2xEnermax T.B.Apollish blau
Cpu:i5 4570
Mainboard:Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B85 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX
Ram: Corsair vengeance LP
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

ich wollte meinem neffen ein xeon 1230v3 gönnen das ist mir aber zu teuer und graka kann er selber nachrüsten so lange kriegt er meine alte gtx 260 soc von gigabyte.


----------



## sl4yer90 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



blazin255 schrieb:


> ich würde die config nehmen wenn du auch streamen willst.
> 
> 
> Wenn du noch 50-80 euro dazu sparst würde ich den xeon 1230v3 nehmen die alte graka in den neuen pc einbauen...und 1 monate später kannste dir dann bestimmt auch ne neue graka holen dann ist perfekt.
> ...


 
Danke für deine Antwort^^ Aber das Setup hat sich aufgrund des Budgets ja noch geändert wieder... Siehe Seite 8 dieses Threads. Die neue Konfiguration die ich gepostet habe für 800€ sollte doch besser sein oder?


----------



## sl4yer90 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Mir fällt da gerade auch noch eine zusätzliche Frage ein: Muss ich das komplette Mainboard wieder abschrauben, wenn ich den Kühler manuell einbauen will???


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Kommt drauf an, wie groß die Aussparung im Mainboardtray ist. Mit ein bisschen Glück kann das MB eingebaut bleiben.

Wenn Du nur nen kleinen mit Push-Pins nimmst, kann es sowieso eingebaut bleiben.

Beim Zalman sieht das ganz gut für eine Backplate aus : http://prntscr.com/1szshl


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Mir fällt da gerade auch noch eine zusätzliche Frage ein: Muss ich das komplette Mainboard wieder abschrauben, wenn ich den Kühler manuell einbauen will???


 
Der ungeübte Schrauber sollte das Mainboard lieber ausbauen.
Außerdem dauert das Ausbauen des Boards nicht so lange. Das geht sogar meist schneller als wenn du mit abgebrochenen Fingern versucht irgendwo hinzukommen.


----------



## sl4yer90 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Naja ich hatte mir halt gedacht mensch, steck 20€ mehr rein und das wird dir von HW Versand zusammengebaut... Aber wenn ich dann wegen des Kühler doch wieder das Mainboard ausbauen muss oder so...

Ich würd auch gerne probieren, dass komplett zusammenzubauen, dann muss ich aber irgendwie ne Sicherheit haben, dass das alles kompatibel is  Ich hab halt wenig Ahnung... (Koniguration siehe Seite 8 hier im Thread)


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wenn du die Komponenten bestellt die hier empfohlen wurden kannst du sicher sein dass das auch alles zusammen passt.
Und so schwer ist das Zusammenbauen nicht.
Handbuch lesen, Fragen stellen falls was offen ist und schon kriegst du das auch selbst hin.


----------



## sl4yer90 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So, ich habe jetzt mein hoffentlich endgültiges System zusammengestellt:

1x Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
1x MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (GD38GB1333C9DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde euch jetzt noch einmal bitte, zu schauen, ob das alles auch wirklich so zusammenpasst, da ich die bisherigen Vorschläge jetzt ein bisschen gemixt habe.

Außerdem hätte ich noch mal die Frage nach dem extra CPU Kühler. Wieso genau muss der? Der CPU den ich da kaufe ist doch schon boxed?


----------



## Legacyy (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Kühler lieber:
Raijintek Aidos Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und lieber ein H87 Board:
ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Rests sieht ok aus.

Warum jetzt eigentlich ne Intel Konfig?


----------



## Joonnaaasss (24. September 2013)

Perfekte zusammenstellung mit der ergänzung wirst aufjedenfall lange mit spass haben


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Joonnaaasss schrieb:


> Perfekte zusammenstellung mit der ergänzung wirst aufjedenfall lange mit spass haben


 
Sry, auf was war jetzt "ergänzung" bezogen? Hast du auch noch mal nachgeguckt on die Teile aus meiner neuen Liste alle wirklich zusammenpassen? Nicht, dass ich mir da alles bestell und da passt was nich


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

@all Warum eigentlich eine neue Festplatte? Auf den Bildern (Seite 4) erkennt man doch wunderbar 'ne WD Caviar Blue (S-ATA) unten eingebaut, die ist eigentlich voll auf der Höhe der Zeit, sofern die Größe in Ordnung ist. Dann lieber 'ne SSD für's System und die alte HDD weiterverwenden (evtl. sogar noch die zweite - vl. hat die ja auch 'nen S-ATA-Anschluss).


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> @all Warum eigentlich eine neue Festplatte? Auf den Bildern (Seite 4) erkennt man doch wunderbar 'ne WD Caviar Blue (S-ATA) unten eingebaut, die ist eigentlich voll auf der Höhe der Zeit, sofern die Größe in Ordnung ist. Dann lieber 'ne SSD für's System und die alte HDD weiterverwenden (evtl. sogar noch die zweite - vl. hat die ja auch 'nen S-ATA-Anschluss).



Interessant, daran hab ich so noch gar nicht gedacht... Kann ich irgendwie auf meinem Rechner mehr Informationen zu der installieren HDD finden? Weiss nämlich gar nicht genau, welche da jetzt eingebaut sind...


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Probiers mal mit:

Speccy-Portable

Wenn alle Info's gesammelt sind: File -> Publish Snapshot. Den generierten Link kannst Du dann hier posten.

Wenn es nur um die HDD's geht, kannst Du auch CrystalDiskInfo verwenden.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/surFbAnYpYf2bLpNJgdUGX1


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Die WD Caviar Blue kannst Du auf jeden Fall weiter verwenden 

Die Maxtor-Platte würde ich als Datensarg auch mit in den neuen Rechner hängen.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ist aber wohl ne langsame, oder? 3 GB/s? Aber geil, dann kann ich mir als Hauptfestplatte für Betriebssystem und Spiele ne 128er SSD kaufen.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

SSD würde ich eine Samsung SSD 840 (Evo) kaufen.

Eine HDD erreicht mit Hängen und Würgen gerade mal SATA 1-Geschwindigkeit. Das mit SATA 6GB/s ist bei HDD's daher nur ein lauwarmer Marketing-Gag  Ob SATA2 oder SATA3 ist völlig egal bei HDD's.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Also diese dann z.B.:

Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich sehe gerade, dass das mit 120GB schon recht knappt wird... Müsste ich wohl doch ne 250er nehmen


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Genau die  Wenn die 250GB-Variante ins Budget passt, würde ich natürlich diese nehmen.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Sprengt das Budget eig. aber ich hab ehrlichgesagt keine Lust auf Speichermangel später 

Ich hab ne neue Idee, wie ich mein Budget schonen kann, was sagt ihr dazu: Ich hab ja 6 GB RAM in diesem Rechner hier. Kann ich den nicht erst mal verbauen statt das 8er Kit zu nehmen? Der RAM hier drin ist aber kein Kit gewesen, sondern 3x den selben Ramriegel gekauft bei Mediamarkt


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Dn RAM kannst Du vorübergehend schon weiter verwenden. Mit 3 Riegeln läuft der RAM halt dann im Single-Channel, ist aber nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wie muss ich den denn dann einstecken? Im moment hab ich da sowieso ein Problem mit... Mir wird angezeigt im Windows ich hätte 10GB Ram, könnte aber nur 6GB nutzen O.o


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das ist egal, wo Du den reinsteckst. Also den RAM meine ich   

Wo wird das angezeigt? Laut Speccy hast du 3x2 GB Riegel, die mit 800MHz aber straffen Latenzen laufen. Vielleicht kannst Du im neuen Rechner dann eine höhere RAM-Frequenz (1333MHz) mit gelockerten Latenzen (CL 9-9-9-24 oder so) einstellen  Auf längere Sicht würde ich dann aber schon 2x4 GB Riegel kaufen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

6 GB Ram (langsam, single-channel) + SSD bringen im Alltag mehr als 8 GiB Ram (flott, dual-channel) + HDD. 

Mit 6 GB RAM kommt man als Spieler noch gut aus (zur Not reichen auch 4 GB), das Aufrüsten ist zudem _nicht_ mit einer OS-Neuinstallation verbunden und damit weit weniger aufwendig.
Ich würde die daher diese Variante vorziehen und später bei Bedarf neuen RAM dazukaufen oder den alten komplett ersetzen.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ok, dann werde ich erst mal meine 6 GB Ram übernehmen und wenn ich Geld über habe kaufe ich mir vllt. 16 GB neuen Ram. 

Bei mir ist es dann aber schon mit ner Neuinstallation verbunden, da ich ja auch das OS auf der SSD laufen haben will.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ja, einmal musst du das Betriebssystem schon neu installieren. Aber der Fisch ohne Namen meinte, dass Du das OS nicht nochmal neu installieren musst, wenn Du den RAM wechselst.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ach so, gut dann bin ich aber glücklicherweise wieder bei meinen 800€ statt 850  Ich stell die Liste noch mal neu in ner Geizhals-Warenkorbliste zusammen und poste hier noch mal neu. Habe nämlich immernoch keine direkte Antwort dazu bekommen, ob das nun alles zusammenpasst und kompatibel ist.

Danke für eure Mühen


----------



## IqpI (24. September 2013)

Mal eine blöde Frage, wieso kostet der GeiL RAM mit 1333MHz bitte fat 75€?
Ich habe damals grade mal 35€ für rip jaws gezahlt O.o warum steigt der preis zurzeit so stark?


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)

So? Habe ich was vergessen? Ich glaube nicht.

Schaut also bitte noch mal, bevor ich bestelle, ob das alles kompatibel ist. Ist das Mainboard gut? Reicht das Netzteil aus?

Wenn ich es gekauft und zusammengebaut habe, lasse ich euch das mit ein paar Fotos wissen


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Der Cooler Master T4 soll auf dem Gigabyte-Board etwas fummelig zu montieren sein. Wenn Dir das nichts ausmacht, kannst du den aber schon kaufen. 

Ansonsten gäbe es z.B. den Thermalright True Spirit oder Macho 120.

Die Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus, der Netzteil reicht aus


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Oder auch : Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Dann würde ich den nehmen:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt der?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Der passt  Die von Rosi genannten würden aber auch ausreichen


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718)
1 x Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)

So dann?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ganz gut aber das H87 HD3 kostet nur 10€ mehr und bietet mehr Ausstattung.
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Kann ich dann besser nen billigeren Kühler nehmen und dann das H87 Mainboard?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Du kannst dir einen aussuchen. Beide sind günstiger und nicht schlecht.
Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Deepcool Ice Warrior Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Teutonnen (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Hast du vor, RAID zu benutzen? Wenn nein, reicht das B85 völlig aus. Wenn ja, 
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das H87 bietet nicht nur mehr Sata 3 Ports sondern auch mehr USB 3 Anschlüsse.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ich überlege ein bisschen und stell die Liste nachher neu zusammen, nehme dann doch nen günstigeren Kühler.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So, habe mich nun hierfür entschieden:

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Deepcool Ice Warrior
1 x Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)

Den etwas günstigeren Kühler (hab den Deepcool eig. nur dem Raijintek vorgezogen, weil mein Gehäuse ja blau leuchtet ) und dafür das H87-HD3 Mainboard rein, da ich denke in Zukunft werden mehr USB 3.0 Ports als USB 2.0 Ports benötigt... so dachte ich mir die neue Konfig zumindest.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Passt so. Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Statt dem Deepcool könntest Du auch den "alten" Brocken nehmen, der leuchtet schöner als der Ice Warrior : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Passt so. Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner.


 
Danke, bin schon ganz gespannt (vor allem ob ich das ding zusammengebaut bekomme )

Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen guten Weg finden, das ganze zu bestellen... Geizhalt bietet leider keine zufriedenstellende Zusammenfassung  Wie würdet ihr das machen mit dem bestellen?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ein neuer Lüfter wäre günstiger. 



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Danke, bin schon ganz gespannt (vor allem ob ich das ding zusammengebaut bekomme )
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen guten Weg finden, das ganze zu bestellen... Geizhalt bietet leider keine zufriedenstellende Zusammenfassung  Wie würdet ihr das machen mit dem bestellen?



Du musst 1-2 Händler finden bei denen du kaufen kannst. Mehr als 2 würde ich aber nicht machen.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Statt dem Deepcool könntest Du auch den "alten" Brocken nehmen, der leuchtet schöner als der Ice Warrior : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ach der Kühler leuchtet dann auch noch?  Oh ach ne das is gar nicht so wichtig ich wollte nur nicht ein rotes Plastikteil in nem blau leuchtenden Rechner haben^^


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Die MSI bei Caseking bestellen, alles andere bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand.

Der Lüfter vom Brocken hat LEDs. (Blau/Lila)


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Du kannst auch einen Lüfter mit blauen LEDs kaufen wenn du darauf wert legst.
Der Broken leuchtet übrigens violett.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die MSI bei Caseking bestellen, alles andere bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand.
> 
> Der Lüfter vom Brocken hat LEDs. (Blau/Lila)


 
Danke für den Tipp aber so ein Optikfreak bin ich dann doch nicht 

Okay, ich lege mir mal den Warenkorb zusammen.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

@ Thresh

Jou, "Deep Purple"


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Thresh
> 
> Jou, "Deep Purple"


 
Ich fand den Brocken echt gut nur der Lüfter war zu billig. Der klackerte schnell und passte einfach nicht zum Anspruch von Alpenföhn gute Kühler anzubieten.
Ich weiß nicht wieso sie bei dem keinen Wing Boost eingesetzt haben wie beim Matterhorn oder K2. 

Der Brocken 2 macht da vieles besser.


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Öhm... weder bei Alternate noch bei HWVersand gibt es den Deepcool Kühler... und ich wollte ja jetzt bestellen  (bei Hardwareversand ist das ganze im Warenkorb insgesamt übrigens 50€ billiger O.o)

Kann ich auch den Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland als Kühler nehmen? Passt der? Ist der genau so gut?

btw.: Ist das insgesamt ein einigermaßen leises Setup?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Der Lynx ist sehr gut und das Setup wird seeehr leise sein .


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Habe kurz gegoogelt aber kann nicht wirklich ausmachen was bei Alternate "im Zulauf" bedeutet. Caseking hat die Grafikkarte ab dem 01.10. Lieferbereit... Wird Alternate sie vorher liefern können? Gibt bei der Graka ja nur die beiden Möglichkeiten :/


----------



## Teutonnen (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

"im Zulauf" bedeutet "Wir haben Nachschub bestellt, aber keine Ahnung, wann das Zeug ankommt"


----------



## sl4yer90 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Hmm, da wäre die beste Variante wohl bei Caseking zu bestellen die wieder ab 01.10. liefern können, wa?

Ich könnte doch bis die neue GraKa ankommt, meine alte verbauen, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Klar kannst Du solange deine alte Graka nutzen .


----------



## sl4yer90 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wie gut, ich kanns nämlich gar nicht mehr abwarten^^


----------



## sl4yer90 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ich kann doch später mit dem Mainboard ganz normal 16GB Ram nutzen theoretisch oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Klar kannst Du.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Genau, am geschicktesten wäre es mit 2x8 GB Riegeln.


----------



## sl4yer90 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Softy schrieb:


> Genau, am geschicktesten wäre es mit 2x8 GB Riegeln.


 
Warum wäre das am geschicktesten? Ist es dann auch möglich 32GB reinzuhauen?^^


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Weil die 1150 Mainboards Dualchannel unterstützen, sind immer 2 Riegel besser als 4, weil Vollbestückung unnötig den IMC belastet.


----------



## sl4yer90 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

32GB wäre aber durch 4x8 möglich?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Klar sind 4x8 GB möglich, nur wofür solltest Du die jemals brauchen


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wat nur 32GB Ram ist ja gar nix, zur Sicherheit am besten 64 GB, für den Fall der Fälle, dass man 250 aufwendige Programme am laufen hat


----------



## sl4yer90 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ich denke nur in die Zukunft  Ich will mir natürlich so lange wie möglich keinen komplett neuen PC kaufen müssen


----------



## Softy (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Keine Sorge, 8GB werden zum Spielen für die nächsten paar Jahre locker ausreichen


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

In der Zukunft wirst Du auch keine 32 GB Ram benötigen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Ich denke nur in die Zukunft  Ich will mir natürlich so lange wie möglich keinen komplett neuen PC kaufen müssen


 
In der Zukunft gibt es DDR4. Dann kannst du deine 32GB RAM wegwerfen wenn du dir den nächsten Rechner kaufst.


----------



## sl4yer90 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> In der Zukunft gibt es DDR4. Dann kannst du deine 32GB RAM wegwerfen wenn du dir den nächsten Rechner kaufst.


 
Dann müsste ich mir ja "schon wieder" ein neues Mainboard kaufen


----------



## sl4yer90 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

lol! Mir ist gerade was aufgefallen und da muss ich hier einfach mal nachfragen:

Meione alte GraKa (Zotac GTX 470) hat ja einen HDMI Anschluss  Warum wusste ich das die ganze Zeit nicht? Aber egal. Ich kann den HDMI Port nicht benutzen, denn: Mein Gehäuse ist im Weg! Ich kriege keinen HDMI Stecker rein, weil das Gehäuse im Weg ist  Der Port ist auf der rechten Seite, wie kann das bitte sein, dass das so weit rechts ist, dass man kein Kabel reinstecken kann???


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ach mist und nun verspätet sich die Lieferung wegen des Gehäuses wieder auf unbekannte Zeit


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So... ich hab mich jetzt mal umgeschaut aber es scheint unmöglich zu sein, das Gehäuse im Moment zu bekommen... Habt ihr vielleicht eine Alternativlösung für mich?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Die hier kannst Du Dir mal anschauen: Produktvergleich


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

oder auch dieses schicke teil: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Bei Hardwareversand kannst Du einfach den Support anrufen (mit deiner Bestellnummer am Start) und umdisponieren. Dieses hier, wenn es ein Zalman sein soll : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil

10 Minuten nach dem Anruf machen die dein Paket fertig .

Yeeeehaaaaaw, 8000   

Aufgepasst pc-nutzer, ich komme


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bei Hardwareversand kannst Du einfach den Support anrufen (mit deiner Bestellnummer am Start) und umdisponieren. Dieses hier, wenn es ein Zalman sein soll : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil
> 
> 10 Minuten nach dem Anruf machen die dein Paket fertig .
> 
> ...



Wow, das sieht klasse aus  Öhm... Die Angabe am Gehäuse (2x USB 3.0) hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das Mainboard 4x USB 3.0 hat oder? Oder kann ich dann nur 2x nutzen? Oo

Und GZ zu deinen 8000


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das Mainboard hat hinten 4 x USB 3.0 und auf dem Board ist nochmal ein Header, an dem die beiden USB  3.0 Buchsen vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses angeschlossen werden . Also hast Du dann 6 x USB 3.0 und einige USB 2.0

Danke


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das einzige was "schlechter" an dem Gehäuse ist, ist wohl, dass es keinen eingebauten Regler für die Lüfter hat, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Joa, hat keine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, aber egal.

Sind ja ab Werk schon etliche Lüfter verbaut. Die beiden kleinen äusseren 80mm Lüfter würde ich gar nicht erst anschliessen. Ausser Lärm machen die nicht viel.

Falls dir der Rest zu laut sein sollte, kann man die mit 5-7 Volt Adaptern für ein paar Cent drosseln, es gibt aber auch seeehr günstige Lüftersteuerungen, also ist die Lautstärke gar kein Thema .


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Dann wird jetzt umdisponiert. Danke


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Und GZ zu deinen 8000



Hier geht's zum -Thread : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/danksagungen-und-glueckwuensche/295640-rosi-hat-die-8k.html


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ach du *******  Ist 8000 hier irgendwie sowas wie ne magische Zahl?  Oder einfach so?

P.S.: Die nette Dame am HardwareVersand-Telefon hat gesagt, mein Paket dürfte heute noch rausgehen  WOHOO!!


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Joa, alle 1000 Spambeiträge wird schonmal gratuliert .

Habe letztens auch telefonisch bei Hardwareversand umbestellt/umdisponiert, weil der Ram auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar war. 10 Minuten später fingen die an zu packen, ist am gleichen Tag versendet worden und war am nächsten morgen bei mir .


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Habe letztens auch telefonisch bei Hardwareversand umbestellt/umdisponiert, weil der Ram auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar war. 10 Minuten später fingen die an zu packen, ist am gleichen Tag versendet worden und war am nächsten morgen bei mir .



Geil, am nächsten Morgen schon? Ich würde ausrasten  Genial! Freu mich schon  Danke an alle, die Ihren Teil dazu beigetragen haben


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wenn das Paket heute rausgeht, sollte das morgen bei dir sein, spätestens übermorgen. Sind ja immer 2 Pakete : 1 x Gehäuse und 1 x die ganze restliche Hardware.


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Um 15:00 Uhr ist der Status auf "Die Rechnung wurde erstellt." gesprungen... Bis jetzt hat sich der Status nicht verändert, hätten die das nicht schon längst losschicken müssen?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Nein denn die aktualisieren das ja nicht sekündlich.
Heute Abend wird das System noch mal aktualisiert. Wahrscheinlich kurz nach 6 oder kurz vor 7 -- je nach dem was die da für Schichten haben.
Und dann kannst du nachlesen dass es auf dem Weg ist bzw. das ganze DHL übergeben wurde die das dann ein paar Tage liegen lassen.


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

 Gibts dann auch so nen DHL Nachverfolgungslink?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Jepp, so sieht´s aus .

Irgendwann heute abend steht da wahrscheinlich, das es unterwegs ist zu dem Paketzentrum in deiner Nähe, wo es erfahrungsgemäß im Laufe der Nacht ankommt (so zwischen 1 und 3 Uhr).

Morgens wird dann verladen und je nachdem, wann die immer bei dir in der Ecke sind, könnte/sollte der Postmann im laufe des Tages 3 x bimmeln .

Jepp, DHL Verfolgungslink gibt´s auch, musst Du mal schauen. Der wird aber auch immer erst spät aktualisiert.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Gibts dann auch so nen DHL Nachverfolgungslink?


 
Ja den kriegst du per Mail.


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Wurde heute versendet  Sagt mal, was heisst bei dem i5: "Taktfrequenz: 3,20GHz, Turbo: 3,60GHz" ?

Und muss ich nach der neuinstallation von Windows8 die SSD konfigurieren? Wahrscheinlich nicht? Hab den Thread dazu überflogen...


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Normal läuft der auf 3,2 GHz, im Idle taktet der eh runter (1,6 GHz oder so), und wenn er richtig Leistung braucht, boostet der im Turbo halt auf 3,6 GHz (1 Kern).

Wenn DHL nicht pennt, kommen morgen die Teile .


----------



## Teutonnen (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Der Turbo meint, dass ein einzelner Kern auf 3.6 GHz geht (anstatt 3.2) wenn alle anderen deaktiviert sind.
Ist sozusagen sinnlos^^

(Soweit ich weiss, kann man die 3.6 GHz auf alle Kerne anwenden, kommt aber aufs Board an, das benutzt wird.)


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Fakt ist, der hat Leistung satt. Habe den vor kurzem für nen Kumpel verbaut. Ist eine Sahne-CPU .


----------



## sl4yer90 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Bin gespannt, ob es im großen Gw2 WvW-Zerg noch ruckelt^^


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Paket ist leider noch nicht da, soll aber heute noch komme... Ein paar meiner Bekannten meinen, das 400Watt Netzeil würde vllt. nicht ausreichen... Mal sehen  Ihr sagt ja, das reicht


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das 400 Watt Netzteil reicht definitiv ganz locker. Guck dir mal an, was die hier verbaut haben : Intel

Richtig, einen übertakteten i7 4770K und eine GTX Titan. Das komplette System wird vom BeQuiet E9 400 Watt befeuert  .


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Ein paar meiner Bekannten meinen, das 400Watt Netzeil würde vllt. nicht ausreichen... Mal sehen  Ihr sagt ja, das reicht


 
Dann frag mal deine Bekannten welches Netzteil du denn mindestens brauchst.


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So, pünktlich zum Feierabend (ich hab immer um 14 Uhr frei ) sind die Pakete angekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den weiteren Verlauf berichte ich  Entweder ich meld mich weil ichs nicht zusammengebaut bekomme oder ich poste ein Bild des fertigen PCs 

Vielen Dank noch mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das nenne ich Timing


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So, hat ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich anfangen konnte, habe aber schon direkt ein Problem beim CPU Einbau. Habe in die Innstallationsanleitung geschaut und kann schon direkt mit der ersten Abbildung nichts anfangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir da jemand sagen, was ich machen muss??? Oo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

1A: mainboard ausbauen

2A: den hebel am sockel der cpu lösen und die abdeckung entfernen


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Den Metallbügel runterdrücken und zur Seite, Klappe auf, Plastikschutz rausnehmen, CPU reinlegen und wieder zumachen : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ach wie gut dass ich darauf nicht komme, mein Motherboard is ja nichtmal eingebaut  Okay, hab den CPU drauf, ich mach mal ein Bild, ob das auch richtig so ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht das gut aus? Wenn ja, muss ich den Rest der Anleitung wohl nun ignorieren und den Lynx Kühler einbauen...


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Man baut sowieso erst die CPU ein (den Kühler meistens auch), dann erst das Mainboard ins Gehäuse (Abstandhalter nicht vergessen). Und je nach Größe des Kühlers eventüll schon die CPU Stromversorgung vorher draufstecken, weil es hinterher ziemlich fummelig werden kann (wenn da so´n Macho drauf sitzt).

Edit : Jou, CPU ist drin


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Warum sind die Bezeichnungen auf den Kühler-Halterungen denn "1156" ist mein Board nicht 1150?

Und: Muss man die Backplate gar nicht festschrauben???


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Weil die Bohrungen an der gleichen Stelle sind wie bei 1155/1150.

Natürlich musst Du die Backplate festschrauben (von der Vorderseite). Welcher Kühler ist es noch gleich geworden ?


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Prolimatech lynx. Ist es normal, dass zwischen dem Kühler und dem Mainboard ca. 1-2 cm Abstand sind???


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Der Lynx muss schon auf der CPU sitzen. Warte mal eben, ich guck mal ob ich ne Einbauanleitung finde.

Ist doch ganz einfach : http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2152&subid=2430#showtab


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

hab hier ja eine aber diese halterungen haben Abstand zum Mainboard, wenn der Kühler direkt auf der CPU sitzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Das ist in Ordnung, das muss so. Immer über kreuz ein bisschen die Schrauben anziehen. Und drehe den Kühler mal um 90° Grad, sodass der Lüfter dann nach hinten bläst, und nicht nach oben. 
Also, der Lüfter soll auf die Seite wo der Ram ist und durch den Kühlkörper durchblasen, in Richtung hinterem ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So, dass es so aussieht, wenn es drauf ist?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Jepp, genau so soll das aussehen


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ich hab die schrauben jetzt mal so doll reingedreht, bis ich gewalt hätte anwenden müssen um noch weiter zu dreehn... aber ein bisschen vom Gewinde ist noch übrig, ist das schlimm?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Nein, nach fest kommt ab. Der Kühler sitzt also auf der CPU (ziemlich fest). Nicht mit Gewalt, dafür sind ja Federn an den Schrauben, das die auch noch etwas Druck ausüben.

Ein bisschen Wärmeleitpaste hast Du auch drauf ?


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Jo, laut Anleitung auf CPU oberseite und Kühler unterseite eine dünne schicht aufgetragen. Ich habe das nächste Problem: Wie zum Teufel krieg ich den Ventilator am Kühler fest??? Da sind diese Klammern aber... häh??  Ich hab das probiert indem ich die "stäbe" der klammern zwischen die Metallrippen gesteckt habe und habe gedacht so würde das gehen aber der Ventilator sitzt nun total locker


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Mit diesen plöden Drähten habe ich auch immer meine Probleme 

Iwie so wie auf dem Bild dranklemmen Screenshot by Lightshot

http://prntscr.com/1tsp6s


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

So hab ich es jetzt. Ist "einigermaßen" fest... Komische Sache! Das sieht irgendwie nich gewollt aus  Auch diese metallrippen wo ich diese stäbe zwischenschieben muss, dehnen sich ja ein bisschen auseinander, sonst würden die dinger gar nicht halten... schlimm?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Sieht korrekt aus. Der Lüfter muss ja nicht "press" draufsitzen, sollte nur nicht von selbst wieder abfallen .

Auf jeden Fall finde ich diese Drähte immer kacke, egal von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall finde ich diese Drähte immer kacke, egal von welchem Hersteller.


 
Entwickel was anderes.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Raijintek hat das wesentlich eleganter gelöst : Raijintek EreBoss Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wieso machen das die anderen Hersteller nicht auch so


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ist der Lüfter schon ab Werk befestigt?


----------



## Monsjo (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ich hab mit diesen Klammern keine Probleme. 
Ist wahrscheinlich subjektiv.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

@ Thresh

Neien, sind so Gummipopel, wie bei entkoppelten BeQuiets/Noiseblockern oder so : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering

 Monsjo

Dran kriege ich die Drähte ja auch, aber manchmal ist es schon ein unschönes Gefummel


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ja und das ist eben das Problem. Das geht nur bei entsprechenden Lüftern aber in der Regel werden für Kühler Standard lüfter genommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Geht ja auch mit den Drähten, aber mit Popeln wär´s schöner .


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Puh... Mainboard ist im Gehäuse. Die Abstandhalter musste ich zwar irgendwie anders montieren als in der Beschreibung angegeben aber ich denke, das passt so... mehr löcher gibts da einfach nicht^^ RAM ist auch drauf (is ja erstmal mein alter RAM 3x2GB) und von der Blende stand gar nichts in der Mainboard Anleitung... Sieht das für euch alles so korrekt aus? Ich fange nun an, zu verkabeln... Ach ja... SSD und HDD hab ich vorhin ganz zu anfang montiert... Screenshots sind auch dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Hauptsache, die Abstandhalter sitzen an den richtigen Stellen (also, das jeder eine Schraube abbekommen hat). Wenn einer "blind" an der falschen Stelle sitzt, könnte der nen Kurzen verursachen.

Ich denke mal, das Du das schon richtig gemacht hast .

Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus . Ist ja fast fertig, die Kiste. Die kleinen Kabel vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses sind auch ganz einfach, nur klein.

Also, Netzteil rein, verkabeln, fertig, oder ? Graka zum Schluss.


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Jup, die Frontpanel LEDs sind drin, ob richtig oder falsch wird sich herausstellen wenn ich das erste mal einschalte... Aber ich habe Probleme mit nem anderen Kabel von dem Lüfter an der Hinterseite des Gehäuses.... Kann einer von euch zufällig Skype-Support leisten oder so?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Skypen kann ich nur schreiben, habe kein Headset.

Sehe ich doch richtig, hinten ist ein Zalman Lüfter, also ist das auch ein Zalman Gehäuse ? An dem Lüfter ist direkt ein Adapter, damit Du den auch ans Netzteil anschliessen kannst, falls das Mainboard nicht über ausreichend Lüfteranschlüsse verfügen sollte.

Das Board hat aber genug Anschlüsse. Wie sieht dein Problem denn aus ? Du kannst auch den 3-Pin Anschluss des Lüfters einfach an einen 4-Pin Anschluss des Mainboards anschliessen, kein Problem.


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Ah ok, ja ich hab schon nach nem Steckplatz für den 3pin gesucht... ich bau jetzt erstmal das Netzteil ein, vllt. löst sich dann ein weiteres Kabelproblem


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Keine Angst, sind genug Anschlüsse für alles vorhanden .


----------



## sl4yer90 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Hmm.. ne echt, mit dem Rest der Anschlüsse komme ich nicht klar... Magst du skypen? Ich versuch dir dann die Kabel zu zeigen und zu erklären, wieso ich nicht weiß, wo die hinmüssen^^ Kannst ja dann schreiben, wenn das kein Problem ist für dich. Falls du einverstanden bist kannst du mir ja eben eine PN schicken mit deinem Skypenamen.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Joa, PN ist unterwegs.

Kannst auch hier Fotos reinstellen . Löst sich gleich mit den Kabeln in Wohlgefallen auf .


----------



## sl4yer90 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Was taugen "Aufrüst-PCs" ?*

Es ist vollbracht! Dank der über dreistündigen Hilfe per Skype von Rosigatton habe ich es gegen halb 1 endlich fertiggebracht, meinen neuen Rechner zusammenzubauen und zu installieren 

Und ihr habt nicht zu viel versprochen. Mein Grinsen klebt mir immernoch im Gesicht!

Bilder folgen morgen (also wenn ich geschlafen habe ) per edit.

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei allen, die hier ihre Tipps zum besten gegeben haben und mir somit zu diesem geilen Rechner verholfen haben  Vielen Dank!

Edit: Zumindest mal ein Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

